# Is Junk Food as Addictive as Heroin?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The theory of food addiction is getting tons of press lately. I think it’s partly because of popular new books like David Kessler’s The End of Overeating, on top of a whole slew of earlier books about sugar addiction. There has also been a lot of hyped-up media reporting on the latest research, with headlines [...]

*Read More...*


----------

